# NRA-ILA or GOA or both?



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Getting ready to be a member of one of these organizations: National Rifle Association or Gun Owners of America. Just wondering which one you support and/or why? I've been hearing many negative comments on the NRA, but the comments are not backed up with any facts. 

Which one (or both) do you support? Do you also join any local or state organizations?


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

NRA spends a lot of money defending the 2nd Amendment, and membership includes a small amount of complementary insurance on stolen guns and hunting accidents.


----------



## AnvilIron (Mar 1, 2012)

It's the NRA that has been going toe-to-toe with (and beat down) the international gun grabbers at The UN recently. Their repeated requests for donations can become a little irritating, but battling in international circles is costly. They maintain an aggressive stance that can be off-putting to some, but it's the stance that keeps our gun rights intact. I put my money where the strongest voice is.... NRA.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Joined today. Annual full membership.

Also, for those who want to try out the NRA membership for free, here is a link: http://www.nrahq.org/*nrabonus* No voting rights or magazines though, and I think its for 6 months. But go ahead and "bite the bullet" and support our 2nd with the full membership.


----------



## Critter64 (Aug 19, 2012)

Avillron, your exactly right. I've been a member for the last 35 years. Would be a lifetime member if they'd offer a military discount.


----------



## Moby (Aug 25, 2012)

*Joined today. Annual full membership.*

Thanks partner, my membership lapsed a while back. Reading your post caused me to get motivated and click the link. Annual membership active today. Appreciate your support of our second amendment rights.

*To others reading this.* The NRA has been accused of a few political ideas some do not agree with. Like "Survival", I've never seen evidence but that's not the point. The point is simple. America is the LAST nation with the firearms freedoms we have. No other place on the planet has as much gun freedom as we do. WE are squarely in the sights of the UN and the left headed by Obama & Hillery Clinton who so desperately want to separate you from any means of resistance a free people have. Japan did not invade us because of so many privately held weapons.

A left leaning government would like nothing better than an unarmed citizenry. The NRA is the strongest and most vocal support for the 2nd Amendment we have. If you're not a member, and you do not like what is happening in America, spend the $25 to join. Help fund the only folks standing up to Obama, Hillery, and Holder in the gun grab their so badley wanting. Let's be honest. Fast and Furious proves their willing to go to great lengths to control America's only means of resistance. Over 300 lives were lost directly due to Fast & Furious including a Boarder Patrol Agent. Think your life matters to them?

The United Nations understands that to destroy America, the people, the very idea of freedom, must be destroyed first. As long as there are millions of armed Americans we are free. Please join right now! Just click the link, get your credit card and give them $25 to fight for your rights. 
*Because without the 2nd Amendment....the rest do not matter.*

http://www.nrahq.org/FreedomAssoc/default.asp


----------



## AnvilIron (Mar 1, 2012)

Well said, Moby. Your soapbox looks a lot like mine.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Old thread, but I have the same question as the OP. 

I'm strongly considering joining one of these two groups (National Rifle Association, Gun Owners of America) and would very much appreciate anyone's thoughts on either. Not sure how 'active' I'd be in their efforts but I will be some - and I would want to support the group that held truest to the Constitution/2A. Thanks in advance ~


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Old thread, but I have the same question as the OP.
> 
> I'm strongly considering joining one of these two groups (National Rifle Association, Gun Owners of America) and would very much appreciate anyone's thoughts on either. Not sure how 'active' I'd be in their efforts but I will be some - and I would want to support the group that held truest to the Constitution/2A. Thanks in advance ~


The GAO is a no-compromise organization. They believe "shall not be infringed" means exactly that.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> The GAO is a no-compromise organization. They believe "shall not be infringed" means exactly that.


Well hell, that was quick and easy. :tango_face_grin: Thanks!

Any downside to GOA you know of?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Who are the leftists going after?
The NRA, not the GOA.

That ought to tell you which one they fear. And it's not GOA.

I've been an annual member of NRA for two decades. It is easier for me to pony up one or two years of dues at a time, rather than get a Life membership.

https://home.nra.org/


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I've been a member of the NRA for almost 30 years and the GOA for about 8. I will stand with anybody that is fighting for our cause.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Who are the leftists going after?
> The NRA, not the GOA.
> 
> That ought to tell you which one they fear. And it's not GOA.
> ...


That has a lot to do with the NRA being a lot bigger. I'd like to see the GAO grow to that size.


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

I am not familiar with GOA but I do believe the NRA is fighting for our rights. I don’t always agree with them but the fact that they receive so much hate from the left means they are doing some things right. I just signed up for a three year membership. I had let mine lapse this year 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ilmostrog said:


> I am not familiar with GOA but I do believe the NRA is fighting for our rights. I don't always agree with them but the fact that they receive so much hate from the left means they are doing some things right. I just signed up for a three year membership. I had let mine lapse this year
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Look into the GAO.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@Slippy - Here's one for you: https://www.bamacarry.org/


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I am a NRA member, and should also join GAO. The battle being fought is now a political one, and unfortunately there are concessions made in this arena. Know this.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

GOA life member. They never compromise or back down.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

wallyLOZ said:


> GOA life member. They never compromise or back down.


I'm leaning GOA... Here's their statement re Trump's 'bump stock' position:

February 20, 2018
For immediate release

Gun Owners of America Statement on Pres. Trump Bump Stock Memo  Springfield, VA - President Donald Trump released a memo to direct the attorney general to seek comments on a rule purporting to ban bump stocks. The memo, states, in part:
"Today, I am directing the Department of Justice to dedicate all available resources to complete the review of the comments received, and, as expeditiously as possible, to propose for notice and comment a rule banning all devices that turn legal weapons into machineguns."
In light of Trump's action, Executive Director of Gun Owners of America (GOA) Erich Pratt issued the following statement:
"If President Donald Trump's goal is to ban bump stocks, then that is a gross infringement of Second Amendment rights. GOA has long warned that such a ban can easily be applied to triggers, magazines, or semi-automatic firearms.
"Furthermore, the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives (ATF) has ruled multiple times that bump stocks do not convert semi-automatic firearms into fully-automatic firearms. Converting semi-automatic firearms into fully-automatic firearms is already illegal under federal law.
"Additionally, a ban on bump stocks would ignore the ATF's previous public comment period that garnered over a hundred thousand comments, which were overwhelmingly anti-regulation.
"Banning bump stocks will not stop criminals from getting guns, but it can be used by gun controllers to ban triggers, magazines, and semi-automatic firearms.
"While Trump ran as a pro-gun candidate, this action does not appear to line up with his campaign rhetoric. Instead of further restricting the right to keep and bear arms, Trump should urge Congress to pass H.R. 34, which would repeal gun-free school zones, an issue Trump campaigned on.
"Regardless of Trump's future actions on bump stocks, Gun Owners of America remains committed to fighting any bump stock ban or regulation -- including the use of legal action."

https://gunowners.org/gun-owners-of-america-statement-on-pres-trump-bump-stock-memo.htm​
Will look for NRA's position now... but in reviewing everything, so far NRA feels like the Republicans and GOA like the TeaParty.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

I elected to be a NRA Life Member in my late teens. Not to be a proselytizer but they do now as they did then offer a payment plan: https://membership.nra.org/Join/Life. $25 every 4 months. ..for anyone interested.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

As stated, GOA is the no compromise organization that will fight tooth and nail.


----------



## Rabies (Jun 22, 2016)

save your money and buy ammo


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Rabies said:


> save your money and buy ammo


Fair point.


----------

